# Poseidon Owner's Club



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

First post on the new Poseidon that I've seen!
Congratulations - it looks great in the metal
Enjoy it in good health.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats! Patiently waiting for mine to clear FEDEX TN on its way to NJ as well.


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Congratulations, looks great!
How long did deliver take following payment?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine has arrived uk , I will post some pictures later on just got in from work but I'm very pleased it looks just as good as I was expecting








Number 53 checking in


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Oof, this looks amazing. Congrats all!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

aikiman44 said:


> How long did deliver take following payment?


Final payment made on the 17th; shipped on the 18th, and delivery today!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

double/double post...


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's a picture with my pro , nice improvement on the screwdriver with the spring bar tool but never used it as have a quality set of watchmakers screwdrivers but the bracelet was the easiest I've ever had to do because I just copied the link and micro adjustments same as the pro

I very happy with this purchase the yellow is amazing so so pleased


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Strangely I do not have a shipping notice yet even though I paid the morning I got the email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dan01 said:


> Strangely I do not have a shipping notice yet even though I paid the morning I got the email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, just a reminder that DOXA ships 50-75 piece batches per week, which means around 10-15 watches a day, shipping will continue in this pace for 8-10 weeks, so please trust that your watch will be shipped within the suggested ETA. We will be busy shipping so there will be no further updates until a day before the watch ships, where the Fedex tracking number will be emailed to the email address on the account. 
Please whitelist senders from the doxawatches.com domain and check your spam folder.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dan01 said:


> Strangely I do not have a shipping notice yet even though I paid the morning I got the email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, just a reminder that DOXA ships 50-75 piece batches per week, which means around 10-15 watches a day, shipping will continue in this pace for 8-10 weeks, so please trust that your watch will be shipped within the suggested ETA. We will be busy shipping so there will be no further updates until a day before the watch ships, where the Fedex tracking number will be emailed to the email address on the account. 
Please whitelist senders from the doxawatches.com domain and check your spam folder.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I hope I did not sound critical there. I know you are all working very hard and it is worth the wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> Thanks for the update. I hope I did not sound critical there. I know you are all working very hard and it is worth the wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dan01,
I reckon its because you have a double rr!!!!!.
all the best mate
Dave


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Dan01,
> I reckon its because you have a double rr!!!!!.
> all the best mate
> Dave


Likely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking at the lume, indices vs hands\pip: are the indices off-white? On the side-by-side with the Pro, indices seem to have the same color tint.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just wondering why the markings (scale) on the bezel are different on the poseidon?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Horoticus said:


> View attachment 13154471
> 
> 
> View attachment 13154465
> ...


Hope you get the 500 up in the new club, would be a great yellow head count, big congrats to all new owners. One to hang on to as well.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Macey said:


> Just wondering why the markings (scale) on the bezel are different on the poseidon?


Metric numbers..... less of them for the same depth


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Macey said:


> Just wondering why the markings (scale) on the bezel are different on the poseidon?


The Poseidon uses the depths in meters vice feet.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Double post


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

matthew P said:


> Macey said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering why the markings (scale) on the bezel are different on the poseidon?
> ...





Lifer24 said:


> Macey said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering why the markings (scale) on the bezel are different on the poseidon?
> ...


Cheers.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Wrist shot...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

nepatriot said:


> Looking at the lume, indices vs hands\pip: are the indices off-white? On the side-by-side with the Pro, indices seem to have the same color tint.


Depends on the light, but the indices appear to have a slightly more greenish tint. Curious what others 'see'.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Horoticus said:


> Depends on the light, but the indices appear to have a slightly more greenish tint. Curious what others 'see'.


Confirmed..Hands & indices do NOT appear to match...If that is the case in the metal it will be the factor that drives it to the sales forum most riki tik..


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Horoticus said:


> Depends on the light, but the indices appear to have a slightly more greenish tint. Curious what others 'see'.


Thanks! That would suggest it has the same C3 lume on the Pro, which is brighter than the C1 Shark and Caribbean indices. Personally I would prefer C3.


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

The non-matching hands and dial lume is going to drive me crazy...Why would Doxa do that and not mention it??


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

While I'm anxiously awaiting delivery I went online and noticed the official manual and thought I'd have a read. Officially rated to 1000m!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

And at the sales forum, I'll be waiting. Lol!


E8ArmyDiver said:


> Confirmed..Hands & indices do NOT appear to match...If that is the case in the metal it will be the factor that drives it to the sales forum most riki tik..


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

bottom of the ninth said:


> The non-matching hands and dial lume is going to drive me crazy...Why would Doxa do that and not mention it??


It's probably the same lume as used on the Pro; probably the same hands too. In normal light they look the same color: just slightly off-white. Vintage, very nice. The lume is probably all the same color, but when charged, because the lume is thicker on the hands and bezel pip, they glow brighter.

The pics support the DS having the same C3 lume as the Pro: looks as bright when charged, and brighter than the C1 used on Shark and Caribbean.

If I had bought a DS, I would have wanted the same C3 lume as the Pro. I wish the Shark had the same lume as well.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Seems to Be lot of complaints? What about the people holding them. What do they think?

Personally... mine comes tomorrow. Can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Looking forward to receiving mine. I was an early order but added the belt so waiting for shipping. In the meantime to here's another action shot courtesy of Mr Heaton








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

After having mine for a full day now I couldn't be happier!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

NCCaptain said:


> After having mine for a full day now I couldn't be happier!!


I'm with the Captain! Lume was solid and long-lasting (through the night)...Yes, I wear my watches 24/7. b-)


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Horoticus said:


> I'm with the Captain! Lume was solid and long-lasting (through the night)...Yes, I wear my watches 24/7. b-)


24/7 wearer here as well! Lume seemed to be better than my 1200 pro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Stev0 said:


> Looking forward to receiving mine. I was an early order but added the belt so waiting for shipping.


Same boat here... With plenty of pics posted by others, we'll survive the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

nepatriot said:


> It's probably the same lume as used on the Pro; probably the same hands too. In normal light they look the same color: just slightly off-white. Vintage, very nice. The lume is probably all the same color, but when charged, because the lume is thicker on the hands and bezel pip, they glow brighter.
> 
> The pics support the DS having the same C3 lume as the Pro: looks as bright when charged, and brighter than the C1 used on Shark and Caribbean.
> 
> If I had bought a DS, I would have wanted the same C3 lume as the Pro. I wish the Shark had the same lume as well.


Thanks for the insights... I will say all the photos of the DS on instagram look to have matching lume, that I guess is why I was so surprised to hear they did not match. Looking forward to mine landing soon!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats! Patiently waiting for mine to clear FEDEX TN on its way to NJ as well.


Fellow Jersey guy here. Haven't got an email yet so I guess I'm on the back end.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

Is anyone happy to reveal their edition number xxx/500 alongside their original (deposit) confirmation/invoice number. Didn't seem to be an issue with the Black Lung.
While we're all guessing and speculating we can start having a stab at what number we think we'll end up with as well.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I will if it ever arrives. On the road at 8 am and 2:30 now twiddling my thumbs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Monkeynuts said:


> Here's a picture with my pro , nice improvement on the screwdriver with the spring bar tool but never used it as have a quality set of watchmakers screwdrivers but the bracelet was the easiest I've ever had to do because I just copied the link and micro adjustments same as the pro
> 
> I very happy with this purchase the yellow is amazing so so pleased
> View attachment 13154965


Sweet lineup


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

46/500. Pretty happy. ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Edited content. 
Here's some initial calibre readings over 30 seconds each.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Confirmed..Hands & indices do NOT appear to match...If that is the case in the metal it will be the factor that drives it to the sales forum most riki tik..


I'd be willing to bet the same lume color was used on both dial and hands, but the difference in hue is just light reflecting up underneath the hands making them look lighter. My Searambler does this, as did a Grand Seiko I had awhile back.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

"DOXA is equipped with a screw-in crown that keeps your watch water resistant at depths up to 1000 meters/3300 feet. Please make sure the screw-in crown is screwed down before submerging your watch in water."


Straight from the manual. Not rated to 300m, officially rated to a whopping 1000m. That's impressive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> "DOXA is equipped with a screw-in crown that keeps your watch water resistant at depths up to 1000 meters/3300 feet. Please make sure the screw-in crown is screwed down before submerging your watch in water."
> 
> Straight from the manual. Not rated to 300m, officially rated to a whopping 1000m. That's impressive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi Michael - enjoy your watch in the best of health.

What is the depth rating engraved on the watch caseback? Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> Hi Michael - enjoy your watch in the best of health.
> 
> What is the depth rating engraved on the watch caseback? Thanks!
> 
> Cheers!


Doesn't say on case back at all. Interestingly, this model doesn't appear to have a traditional reference to either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happyhobo (Jun 25, 2016)

Poseidon # 040 is here in Atlanta,Georgia 
Great job Doxa . Now if you could make a ladies in divingstar or project aware .., i might get out of the doghouse by xmas


----------



## Happyhobo (Jun 25, 2016)

The family is getting more colorful .


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Congratulations nice Poseidons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations everyone! A gorgeous shade of yellow paired with the awesome Poseidon logo makes this a stunning watch! This MAY be my favorite Doxa yet!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Horoticus said:


> Depends on the light, but the indices appear to have a slightly more greenish tint. Curious what others 'see'.


I agree, if you look super close, the hands and bezel dot are slightly whiter than the hour indices which do have a greenish tinge. I find the hands and bezel dot definitely have brighter lume.


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Unpacking mine now from Fedex. #17/500 checking in. Never did get tracking info but that's ok. Vary Pleased . Hray


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

hray said:


> Unpacking mine now from Fedex. #17/500 checking in. Never did get tracking info but that's ok. Vary Pleased . Hray


Nice one. Any chance of a photo on the yellow Iso?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Stev0 said:


> Nice one. Any chance of a photo on the yellow Iso?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Give me a few


----------



## hray (Jan 16, 2008)

Here You go


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

hray said:


> Here you go. Sorry about crappy pictures




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcons2 (Oct 19, 2014)

#41 landed last night.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Out of the box (tube) 30 sec timings. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

"87" is in, and as you might be able to tell, it went on it's first road bike ride, as soon as it became free from it's , it jumped onto my arm and off we went.









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ginpepper (Jun 4, 2015)

No. 28 arrived here in HK today


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

#11 -

Great day to all.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone that’s already received their DS, can you confirm if it has solid end links or folded? Mine is out for delivery


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> Anyone that's already received their DS, can you confirm if it has solid end links or folded? Mine is out for delivery


Solid, brother.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

While I wait for my Poseidon, I'll just have to settle for wearing my COSC


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> While I wait for my Poseidon, I'll just have to settle for wearing my COSC


Life can be so tough sometimes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Poseidon #185 arrived in Ventura CA today.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

#60 in North Cackalacky


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Crazy Cajun said:


> #60 in North Cackalacky


I am in N.Cak as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> While I wait for my Poseidon, I'll just have to settle for wearing my COSC


I like the dimensions of the 750 better, but I will get over it. 
Bought and sold two 750 GMT's DS's and now kick myself.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, but the new SUB300T Poseidon has the identical dimensions of the original SUB300T from 1969.. I also think watches sizes are just a matter of what you are used to, unless insanely small or big, so just give it sometime, it was used by hundreds of thousands of men all over the world for the last 50 years, so the size is probably right..


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I saw one of these yellow beauties posted in the For Sale forum recently. Just in case someone's looking


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Anyone that's already received their DS, can you confirm if it has solid end links or folded? Mine is out for delivery


Watch just got here. Looks great, the yellow is perfect










I guess Doxa calls these SEL (my first Doxa). Just not your typical molded SELs.

Also, I never received a tracking number email from Fedex. Good thing I was home to sign for the package.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

R.Palace said:


> Watch just got here. Looks great, the yellow is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, congrats on your first DOXA, if you check your spam folder, you will find the email with the tracking number


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

can I play? #43/500 which arrived Monday 5/21. it was mailed from Vienna Friday 5/18.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi, congrats on your first DOXA, if you check your spam folder, you will find the email with the tracking number


Nope. Nothing in the spam folder. Thats the first place I checked

Also, I'm assuming this reads #116 ?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Also, I'm assuming this reads #116 ?


Looks like you've received the special double-secret-agent model, #MI6. Nicely done! ;-)


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

Invoice WC-6747 and I got the email and paid a couple of days ago. So, for the guys that have gotten their watches, how long did it take from the time you paid did you get the shipping email?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

rmahoney said:


> Invoice WC-6747 and I got the email and paid a couple of days ago. So, for the guys that have gotten their watches, how long did it take from the time you paid did you get the shipping email?


Just one day for me. Fingers crossed yours shows up shortly!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

rmahoney said:


> Invoice WC-6747 and I got the email and paid a couple of days ago. So, for the guys that have gotten their watches, how long did it take from the time you paid did you get the shipping email?


Just one day for me. Fingers crossed yours shows up shortly!


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not in club. Just wanted to say these look great! Congrats! I'm definitely regretting not jumping on this.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

#94 joins the fun


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

"88" is in as well. Though I am the one posting it, it's my boss' watch. Sorry for all the smudges in the bezel, etc., but that is the picture he sent me.









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

19/500 here. 

Has anyone noticed this perfect fit? DOXA, I’m assuming it was by design. Well done that. 

Loving the watch. Loving both the BOR bracelet and the Isofrane. Disappointed in the clasp, though, I’ve been spoiled by the 1500 bracelet and clasp. 

Overall, it’s a big win.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Time to start exploring options today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh and BTW the end links are solid not folded. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ginpepper said:


> View attachment 13165607
> No. 28 arrived here in HK today


Yellllowwww

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Time to start exploring options today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ErikasOriginalsMN ... It's just calling

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> ErikasOriginalsMN ... It's just calling
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No. I've got a couple of hers but that's a NATO. Watchgecko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> No. I've got a couple of hers but that's a NATO. Watchgecko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Right on.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Skyline370GT said:


> 19/500 here.
> 
> Has anyone noticed this perfect fit? DOXA, I'm assuming it was by design. Well done that.
> 
> ...


Might be too much yellow for me, but it looks great. I got the ISOFRANE as well and I think I'll put it on during the TDF and wear it on the bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mehmet (Feb 19, 2018)

Just received mine... 100/500


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Mehmet said:


> Just received mine... 100/500


Nice catch "100" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> Time to start exploring options today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sweet I've ordered myself one of thease from watchgecko , I had one of the Erikas but I wasn't a fan of it tbh and sold it pretty quickly I see her prices have gone up since I ordered mine crazy price for a piece of elastic 
Thanks for the photo


----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)

009/500

Paid on 5/21, Confirmed 5/22, Shipped 5/23, Arrived 5/24


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Playin around 🙂


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

014 arrived!!


----------



## ticketgeorge (Jul 23, 2007)

38 & 39 Came in today


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

ticketgeorge said:


> 38 & 39 Came in today
> View attachment 13177627
> View attachment 13177627


Don't you own any mirrors? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

Lucky enough to get one from the sales forums. It's with USPS at the moment, but can't be here soon enough

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

The watchgecko nato is sweet


----------



## EveNaive (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi guys. Just arrived in Denmark today. Right out of the tube. The yellow is unbelievably nice. Doxa nailed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> The watchgecko nato is sweet
> View attachment 13178267


Very nice! What is the lug width, 20mm?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> Very nice! What is the lug width, 20mm?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Hi Rob - yes, lug width is 20mm

Cheers!


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Just curious how is the accuracy of your Poseidons? Ive worn it for 5 days now for half of the day and its running about +9s/24h but i know all my ETA movements are running a bit faster when not on propper powerreserve and stored dial up.
Pic of the day, the structure of the dial is awesome in full sunlight and sometimes you think that yellow is luminous too


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Just checked mine, +4sec/day. So happy with the watch, the yellow dial looks super good, one of my favourite Doxas for sure!!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

My Divingstar is running +9s/day, fully wound and on a watch winder - since 25 May. Don't think I can resist much longer the temptation to unwrap the plastic and wear it! Will update accuracy when worn regularly.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Despite racing through the ordering process (6456 and 7272), I was assigned #283, which arrived today.

Love at first sight, and my older 1200T bracelet fits perfectly as I'd hoped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

#279 found it's way to my doorstep today. Now the question, keep it or sell it? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Checking in!










Had a hell of a time with the screws. The Doxa screwdriver is toast. Can anyone recommend a high quality aftermarket screwdriver for these Doxa bracelets? The screws are so tiny, none of my current screwdrivers fit them

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Checking in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This seems to come up a bit with the true BOR bracelets. Did you try warming the bracelet up first?
In terms of a new screwdriver go for a hollow ground jewellers model to avoid butting the screws.
How are you enjoying the new Doxa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

adg31 said:


> This seems to come up a bit with the true BOR bracelets. Did you try warming the bracelet up first?
> In terms of a new screwdriver go for a hollow ground jewellers model to avoid butting the screws.
> How are you enjoying the new Doxa?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tips! I did warm it and was able to resize my bracelet, but I really need to invest in a better screwdriver. I was told 1.3mm, does that sound correct?

Loving this baby, you know, honeymoon phase going strong right now!










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bumba94 (Mar 30, 2016)

#270 arrived here, Seoul Korea.









Lovely Duo









Best

Tommy LGO


----------



## bumba94 (Mar 30, 2016)

Duplicate post is deleted


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Poolside today


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

doublepost please delete


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Streichi said:


> Poolside today
> 
> View attachment 13184241


Nice photo which also shows why I like the Doxa forums!
No debating if it was safe to get my new Submariner wet 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

[/QUOTE]

Nice photo which also shows why I like the Doxa forums!
No debating if it was safe to get my new Submariner wet ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I bet it is ?


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing but desk diving for me today. #210 reporting in from Jersey.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EveNaive (Aug 23, 2007)

Poseidon seemed like the right choice for a trip in the beautiful Stockholm yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

#273 in the house with it's 1200T Professional sibling in the background!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

cyphion said:


> Nothing but desk diving for me today. #210 reporting in from Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fellow Jersey here!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Here's #262! Shipped to Seattle, but that's not where she is right now...


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

I received No. 253. Picked up from FedEx 1 June @ 18:45 hrs.









Here are a couple of added snaps from this evening 5 June. I didn't waste too much time putting this yellow gem to work.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Michael Day said:


> Out of the box (tube) 30 sec timings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great performance! I have a recently received 1200 Shark, which seem to be running about +6 to +7.

I'm curious about the swings in your report: what are the lows? I'm using Hairspring, which seems reasonably accurate compared to timing using the atomic clock. I'm seeing what looks like the same sort of peaks and valley's. For mine, I'm figuring the peaks are more accurate because they seem to be more consistent.

My 1200 Pro, received back in April, is running +20 - 21 SPD, with the lows around +12 SPD. This is within spec for this movement.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Fellow Jersey here!


We need a Jersey GTG!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Horoticus said:


> We need a Jersey GTG!


For sure! My wife will really make fun of me after that. But annoying her is worth it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

This guy 300 meters or 100 meters?
Doxa seems confused themselves.
1000 Meters








300 Meters


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

This guy 300 meters or 100 meters?
Doxa seems confused themselves.
1000 Meters
View attachment 13195799


300 Meters
View attachment 13195801


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hands90 said:


> This guy 300 meters or 100 meters?
> Doxa seems confused themselves.
> 1000 Meters
> View attachment 13195799
> ...


I've seen quite a bit of conflicting information on their website and social media accounts. Is this normal for Doxa ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

jtp0615 said:


> I've seen quite a bit of conflicting information on their website and social media accounts. Is this normal for Doxa ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 300 meters is more then enough. I'd just like to know.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

The watch is officially rated to 1000m. Doxa testing went beyond 1200m without any issues. 

This is from the manual shipped with Watch and tge testing was stated by Doxa on their forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

K1M_I said:


> 014 arrived!!
> 
> View attachment 13176325


The belt is really a looker! I almost pulled the trigger on one, but was inspired to find my new daily wearer instead. No mods required either! Besides, I'm a US Divers guy at heart :-d


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Just got ship notification today with expected delivery by Friday, June 8th.

Wish I could tell you what order number I was, but I’m sure it was far closer to 500 then it was to 250. I sat on the fence almost too long.

This will be my last watch purchase for many years to come as I am actually pairing back to those watches that have meaning to me. I am on the fence about keeping the Doxa. It might become my vacation, water watch since I want to keep my daily wear watches in good condition.

Anyways, photos to follow once I receive the watch.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

#65 arrived and i'm in love with my yellow Divingstar. Unlike some I had no trouble sizing bracelet. Ordered belt but have not received it yet.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Micro said:


> Just got ship notification today with expected delivery by Friday, June 8th.
> 
> Wish I could tell you what order number I was, but I'm sure it was far closer to 500 then it was to 250. I sat on the fence almost too long.
> 
> ...


When did you pay your balance?


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> The watch is officially rated to 1000m. Doxa testing went beyond 1200m without any issues.
> 
> This is from the manual shipped with Watch and tge testing was stated by Doxa on their forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the info

Just got MINE.

Waiting for a couple weeks to wear it for my bday


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Michael Day said:


> The watch is officially rated to 1000m. Doxa testing went beyond 1200m without any issues.
> 
> This is from the manual shipped with Watch and tge testing was stated by Doxa on their forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the info

Just got MINE.

Waiting for a couple weeks to wear it for my bday


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Hands90 said:


> Just got MINE. Waiting for a couple weeks to wear it for my bday


We NEED pics...and you MUST wear it NOW!!! :-!


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> When did you pay your balance?


Almost two weeks ago. 
I got the notification of payment immediately and just today received the notification of order complete and shipped.

One thing you can't say about Doxa is that they are great communicators.

How do they stay in business with such a lack of concern with communicating with their customers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Horoticus said:


> We NEED pics...and you MUST wear it NOW!!! :-!


My birthday was on the 31st (may) and I'm really busy with work so I had to postpone it. I made the decision last night when I opened the watch to wait to wear it.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Hands90 said:


> My birthday was on the 31st (may) and I'm really busy with work so I had to postpone it. I made the decision last night when I opened the watch to wait to wear it.


Your willpower is strong. No way I could do that. Happy belated Birthday and post pics when you break out that bad boy!


----------



## venom550pm (Jan 13, 2012)

#282 checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> The watch is officially rated to 1000m. Doxa testing went beyond 1200m without any issues.
> 
> This is from the manual shipped with Watch and tge testing was stated by Doxa on their forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You got a manual with the watch? I didn't!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Stev0 said:


> You got a manual with the watch? I didn't!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The manual is from Doxa's site. It's nice.
http://www.doxawatches.com/files/PDF_Manuals/SUB300_Poseidon_manual_v1.pdf


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I especially like this part: "If for any reason you are unable to operate the crown of your watch - please contact AQUADIVE customer care immediately." (Page 8)


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

Mine showed up with no shipping notice.

#273 in the house!










Bob


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

After a few weeks of wear, #19 is at +8.2 seconds a day with dial up after a day of wear.

Anyone else have any accuracy intel?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Skyline370GT said:


> After a few weeks of wear, #19 is at +8.2 seconds a day with dial up after a day of wear.
> 
> Anyone else have any accuracy intel?
> 
> ...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hands90 said:


> The manual is from Doxa's site. It's nice.
> http://www.doxawatches.com/files/PDF_Manuals/SUB300_Poseidon_manual_v1.pdf


Thank you for sharing. I didn't know it was a bad idea to (gently) shake a watch to start it ticking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Skyline370GT said:


> After a few weeks of wear, #19 is at +8.2 seconds a day with dial up after a day of wear.
> Anyone else have any accuracy intel?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I'm beating a dead horse here but I always found dial down at night gives me the best results. From my Seamaster 300 to my Doxa.



Stev0 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I didn't know it was a bad idea to (gently) shake a watch to start it ticking!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


New to me too - I've been told not to manual find some autos


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)

Arrived today. I had great communication, no problems. Thanks, Doxa!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Skyline370GT said:


> After a few weeks of wear, #19 is at +8.2 seconds a day with dial up after a day of wear.
> 
> Anyone else have any accuracy intel?
> 
> ...


Mine is running approx +10 to +12spd after a week and a half of ownership. Dial up or down at night hasn't made a difference.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## free diver (Apr 7, 2018)

first post here, my watch showed up today, #323 I was one of the "backordered" ones and placed a deposit after the watch had already sold out. 
I am not a collector and y'all know infinitely more than I about the inner workings of watches... I am a professional diver and this will be a dive watch with it's first dive scheduled for early next week. Hopefully the images will show up, one is the watch next to my Rolex that I have been diving with since 1985 and the other is a 1967 Voit navy regulator that I rebuilt and will be diving with.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

free diver said:


> first post here, my watch showed up today, #323 I was one of the "backordered" ones and placed a deposit after the watch had already sold out.


Welcome and happy diving with your new Poseidon!


----------



## andrewtlk (Dec 24, 2017)

No. 400 has arrived in Singapore! Still deciding whether to resize the bracelet or change to my dark blue Isofrane strap right away.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hands90 said:


> The manual is from Doxa's site. It's nice.
> http://www.doxawatches.com/files/PDF_Manuals/SUB300_Poseidon_manual_v1.pdf


Interesting directions in the manual: start the watch by winding.

I've always heard\read that hand winding an ETA2824 can damage the winding gears, so to get it started, swing the watch in an arc a few times (same movement as when you're walking) until the second hand starts moving. Then set.

When this this topic comes up in forums, the pro-"wind to start" people often throw in the caveat about "excessive winding" can be bad. But just what does that mean? One man's excessive may be another's "occasional".

No such caveat in the Doxa manual: wind 30 - 50 times to start.

I have done that a few times, usually with a new watch to check the accuracy: a watch at the low end of the reserve may run different vs fully wound. I usually wear the same watch for a few weeks, then switch to another. Or might wear the same watch during the week for a month, but a different watch for then weekend.

I would defiantly change up watches more frequently, and really enjoy my small collection more, if "wind to start" was really OK.

I'm new to Doxa... not to derail this thread, but would like to know what longer term Doxa owners feel about hand winding their ETA's? Once in a blue moon, a few times per month?


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

free diver said:


> first post here, my watch showed up today, #323 I was one of the "backordered" ones and placed a deposit after the watch had already sold out.
> I am not a collector and y'all know infinitely more than I about the inner workings of watches... I am a professional diver and this will be a dive watch with it's first dive scheduled for early next week. Hopefully the images will show up, one is the watch next to my Rolex that I have been diving with since 1985 and the other is a 1967 Voit navy regulator that I rebuilt and will be diving with.


Very nice watches! That Rollie from the 80s is gorgeous.

May I ask when you have paid your final balance? I was still in the original pre-order and I have paid my balance last week on Tuesday, the morning I received the notification mail that the watch is ready to ship (coincidentally just when the USD - EUR rate was at its absolute peak :roll: ). After contacting them via chat last Friday they have assured me it will surely ship out this week but I have still not received any shipping confirmation yet. Unfortunately I have also not succeeded to reach them via phone (I've been trying to contact them a couple of weeks or months ago for other inquires as well - with no success).


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Interesting directions in the manual: start the watch by winding.
> 
> I've always heard\read that hand winding an ETA2824 can damage the winding gears, so to get it started, swing the watch in an arc a few times (same movement as when you're walking) until the second hand starts moving. Then set.
> 
> ...


I've always wound to start. Never had a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

nepatriot said:


> ...would like to know what longer term Doxa owners feel about hand winding their ETA's? Once in a blue moon, a few times per month?


I hand wind all my autos, some multiple times a month. Never had any issues. YMMV.


----------



## free diver (Apr 7, 2018)

as to when I paid my final balance it was on 5/29 when I received my final notice, watch arrived on 6-7


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Happy Friday gentlemen!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome.

Ive put a new rubber on it today and it wears perfect


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

It has arrived..

#330

Didn't know if I'd like the watch or not until I got it on wrist. I can now say I like the watch and will hold on to it.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

It has arrived..

#330

Didn't know if I'd like the watch or not until I got it on wrist. I can now say I like the watch and will hold on to it.

View attachment 13205415


OOPS. double post.. sorry..


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy to report that I snagged one from the sales forum and I couldnt be happier. First Doxa and getting used to the light weight bracelet. Sure is comfortable.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Love to see one mounted on a black isofrane. I no longer own a 20mm iso


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Matthew - I'm planning to put my Poseidon on a black ISOfrane - will post some pics.

All the best


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm pleased that the metric bezel numbers are yellow on the SUB 300T Divingstar Poseidon 2018 reissue. I think the yellow bezel looks great! :-!

It makes the bezel different from the orange Imperial numbers (i.e. Feet) on the SUB 1200T Professional and the red Imperial numbers on the SUB 300 50 years anniversary Professional, Searambler, Black Lung, etc.

Interestingly, the original 1960s Poseidon had red metric numbers - see photo below, borrowed from the web and sadly not mine! - but I like the new yellow bezel. What do others think?

Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

On another note - Just interested to know how much Poseidon owners (US, Australia, Asia, etc.) were charged for shipping costs? Not talking taxes - just shipping. In UK, we were charged US$25.

Cheers!


----------



## andrewtlk (Dec 24, 2017)

I live in Singapore. I realized I was charged 2 times for the shipping. Once when I paid the deposit and another time when I paid the balance. Did anyone else get charged twice too? I was charged $45 each time for a total of $90!



Des2471 said:


> On another note - Just interested to know how much Poseidon owners (US, Australia, Asia, etc.) were charged for shipping costs? Not talking taxes - just shipping. In UK, we were charged US$25.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## andrewtlk (Dec 24, 2017)

I live in Singapore. I realized I was charged 2 times for the shipping. Once when I paid the deposit and another time when I paid the balance. Did anyone else get charged twice too? I was charged $45 each time for a total of $90!



Des2471 said:


> On another note - Just interested to know how much Poseidon owners (US, Australia, Asia, etc.) were charged for shipping costs? Not talking taxes - just shipping. In UK, we were charged US$25.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

andrewtlk said:


> I live in Singapore. I realized I was charged 2 times for the shipping. Once when I paid the deposit and another time when I paid the balance. Did anyone else get charged twice too? I was charged $45 each time for a total of $90!


Hi Andrew - in the past, I've been charged two shipping fees - once with preorder, once with the balance payment.

When I contacted DOXA Europe Customer Service by phone, they refunded one of the shipping fees. I'm sure if you contact them, they will refund $45 to you.

All the best


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> I'm pleased that the metric bezel numbers are yellow on the SUB 300T Divingstar Poseidon 2018 reissue. I think the yellow bezel looks great! :-!
> 
> It makes the bezel different from the orange Imperial numbers (i.e. Feet) on the SUB 1200T Professional and the red Imperial numbers on the SUB 300 50 years anniversary Professional, Searambler, Black Lung, etc.
> 
> ...


Given Europe is metric it is a better option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Love to see one mounted on a black isofrane. I no longer own a 20mm iso





















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Damn, thanks Rob. Now in addition to the yellow, I need a black Isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Here’s mine, number 32, in a Di Modell Monza. Just trying different looks (but think the black Isofrane is probably the way forward... I have the yellow, but....)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Yeah..... awesome tool diver yellow, love that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

IMHO, you could duct tape this bad boy to your wrist and it would look great. Unfortunately, removal would not be very fun....so perma-watch it is! |>


----------



## cakey007 (Aug 14, 2009)

Number 305 has arrived and better than expected. Just waiting for the yellow iso to arrive when they are back in stock. Looks good on black iso also


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

At work (here in the US), looks like my Yellow isofrane strap was delivered!


Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Received #359 on Friday.

Delighted with it, other than every bracelet screw slot was damaged.

Reported in to Doxa immediately, with the suggestion that a set of replacement screws would be in order.

They responded very quickly (good) and that the couldn't supply a replacement watch, as they'd all sold out (eh?).

I reconfirmed that I'm just after some replacement screws - no response.


----------



## andrewtlk (Dec 24, 2017)

ed335d said:


> Received #359 on Friday.
> 
> Delighted with it, other than every bracelet screw slot was damaged.
> 
> ...


That's terrible. Do you have pics?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

andrewtlk said:


> That's terrible. Do you have pics?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I do (will post if I remember) - they've just got back to me after a chase and confirmed they'll send replacements.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I put on my yellow Isofrane strap and am enjoying the combo, although very bright I think it works good for the summer




































On a side note: I had a hell of time with the bracelet and screws, and ended up with stripped threads in the end link next to the clasp..so I'm not using the bracelet.

Spoke with Doxa twice, told me both times they would call me back with a plan...still waiting...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Looks great Rob! Sorry to hear about your bracelet woes. In resizing mine, I found some of the screws to be extremely difficult to extract. Thankfully, no threads were stripped in the end, but I would rate it as one of the more challenging bracelets. YMMV.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

free diver said:


> as to when I paid my final balance it was on 5/29 when I received my final notice, watch arrived on 6-7


I paid on that same day and on the 11th I received an "Order Complete" mail (whatever that means) but no tracking number and no watch as of yet. Of course nobody ever picks up the phone on their European number. At this point I can only guess whether the watch has been sent, not sent or whether something happened to the shipment. Not the most pleasurable order process so far but I hope the watch is eventually worth it.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

andrewtlk said:


> I live in Singapore. I realized I was charged 2 times for the shipping. Once when I paid the deposit and another time when I paid the balance. Did anyone else get charged twice too? I was charged $45 each time for a total of $90!


I'm in Singapore too. I was charged once for shipping.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

MONVMENTVM said:


> I paid on that same day and on the 11th I received an "Order Complete" mail (whatever that means) but no tracking number and no watch as of yet. Of course nobody ever picks up the phone on their European number. At this point I can only guess whether the watch has been sent, not sent or whether something happened to the shipment. Not the most pleasurable order process so far but I hope the watch is eventually worth it.


Strangely I've always found the European Doxa team at Vienna exceedingly helpful.
Good luck in getting it sorted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

adg31 said:


> Strangely I've always found the European Doxa team at Vienna exceedingly helpful.
> Good luck in getting it sorted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ironically I'm from Austria myself and I'll be in Vienna later today and tomorrow. I even offered to pick it up myself (but have gotten no response so far).


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Ironically I'm from Austria myself and I'll be in Vienna later today and tomorrow. I even offered to pick it up myself (but have gotten no response so far).


As you can imagine how busy people are during these days shipping 500 pcs. They don't want to interrupt the automated shipping procedure....


----------



## cakey007 (Aug 14, 2009)

MONVMENTVM said:


> free diver said:
> 
> 
> > as to when I paid my final balance it was on 5/29 when I received my final notice, watch arrived on 6-7
> ...


I rang the Euro number last week and to be fair they were very good ,I got the tracking info the evening before it was due to arrive so it may just turn up 😊


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

It is already a few days that I wear it: terrific!!!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Ironically I'm from Austria myself and I'll be in Vienna later today and tomorrow. I even offered to pick it up myself (but have gotten no response so far).


Very quick response from our friends at Doxa 
It has to be hard getting that many watches packaged and despatched globally so I'd give them a break.
I hope that you enjoy your Poseidon when it arrives.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Nr 214 on it's way to me b-)
PS. Anyone selling the yellow Isofrane strap? Could not find it at doxa.com.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Tied of waitin.
I'm wearing the Poseidon belt also.


----------



## andrewtlk (Dec 24, 2017)

So you paid just $45 for shipping?


blackbolt said:


> I'm in Singapore too. I was charged once for shipping.


Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

andrewtlk said:


> So you paid just $45 for shipping?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Right.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Bulle said:


> Nr 214 on it's way to me b-)
> PS. Anyone selling the yellow Isofrane strap? Could not find it at doxa.com.


Heres a link to what I found. Seems to be on backorder though.
https://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/sub300t/doxa-sub300t-divingstar-poseidon-20mm-rubber-strap-made-by-isofrane/?v=f003c44deab6


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just going to leave this here from earlier. 

I have to say after wearing a 300 this one feels a little large. I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Well so #450 finally arrived yesterday morning while I coincidentally was in Vienna. But I got it now and overall I can say the build quality is indeed a noticable notch above even the quality micro brands out there. I don't see any points that could be improved in the workmanship. The only design aspects that could be improved imho are the endlinks, which just don't give off the same immaculate impression as say a Sub. I think one way to improve on that would be to make the cut-out in the case a little deeper so that the top edge of the endlink sits exactly below the bezel. Or maybe a "generic" tube endlink, which would make it more vintage looking as well. Something like this:









Second thing is the stamped sheet metal clasp, which although I'm suprised by how good it actually looks in person and how well it is made, is still only stamped sheet metal.

I'm also a bit surprised by how light and small it is in reality vs pics. With my puny 6.5 - 6.75" wrists I'm quite happy though by the amount of wrist presence it actually provides for the size.

The shade of yellow is also really nice in the metal. Much nicer than it tends to look in pictures.

Oh and what I forgot to mention before: Sizing the bracelet went very well for me... It surely takes a bit unless you know exactly how many pieces to take out but I had no problems with the screws themselves. They weren't stuck at all but at the same time they weren't like your usual screws where they are stuck in the beginning and then turning loosely. They took a fairly constant amount of resistance from start to finish, which I'd say demonstrates fairly tight tolerances. Together with using the supplied tool I was impressed about the quality of the bracelet and sizing it.

What I also forgot to mention was the bezel operation: I usually don't like the feeling of 120 click bezels but this one offers one of the best and consistent turning I've handled so far. It feels a bit similar to the (older) Sinn U1 bezel, albeit being 120 vs 60 clicks obviously. The only other 120 click bezel I enjoyed was from the Seiko Tunas... a bit less clicky but super smooth. However, the Tunas feel a little inconsistent, i.e. when wet vs. dry or when pressing onto the bezel vs. rotating loosely.

I'll have some comparison pics later with another yellow something from Jenny .


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

Received 409 yesterday, fulfilled all my expectations. Guaranteed to become a future collector's piece. Well done, no complaints here.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

...almost forgot something 🙂


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Has anyone sold theirs? I have one I haven't worn yet and although I don't want to move it, I need to reduce the collection a little. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Has anyone sold theirs? I have one I haven't worn yet and although I don't want to move it, I need to reduce the collection a little.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nope , but I have seen a few that were listed that have sold pretty quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippjo (Sep 2, 2018)

My first Doxa, I love it


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Has anyone sold theirs? I have one I haven't worn yet and although I don't want to move it, I need to reduce the collection a little.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm looking if you decide to sell.


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

Delete - double post


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Good Morning.......!


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

On the road










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otil (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice Bottecchia.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wooden_spoon said:


> On the road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vintage cycle. Others in collection?


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

nervexpro55 said:


> Nice vintage cycle. Others in collection?


I also have a '92 Bridgestone RB-1, if that classifies as vintage. Steel is real! There's nothing like passing dudes on carbon with my old steel bikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Late to the party....


----------



## zippjo (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Bracelet change?



lab-guy said:


> Late to the party....
> 
> View attachment 13490771


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Poseidon Day


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

still deciding on mine but appreciate all the pics


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Enjoying this new strap from crown and buckle....









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Soon, it's in the post...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Digging that combo. Wheres the strap from?


WVE said:


>


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Number 046 up for grabs @ $2300 US

Only worn a few times. Will throw in the yellow ISOFRANE fitted once then taken off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Digging that combo. Wheres the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


https://www.miros-time.de/zweiteiler/canvas-split-bänder/
CANVAS SPLIT »BOSCO« | OLIVE


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Digging that combo. Wheres the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


https://www.miros-time.de/zweiteiler/canvas-split-bänder/
CANVAS SPLIT »BOSCO« | OLIVE


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks.


WVE said:


> https://www.miros-time.de/zweiteiler/canvas-split-bänder/
> CANVAS SPLIT »BOSCO« | OLIVE


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

First time in saltwater


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally I wrapped mine from the plastic in time for summer. 
Loving it on the toxic ISO.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Finally I wrapped mine from the plastic in time for summer.
> Loving it on the toxic ISO.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Great combo, i wear mine like that too (Borealis iso, but looks identical)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Ericsson (Apr 17, 2015)

Had the pleasure to buy this vintage Poseidon from the first owner. He had been using it when diving at the coast of Sweden during the '70 and the '80s.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

zaratsu said:


> Great combo, i wear mine like that too (Borealis iso, but looks identical)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's proving to be a lot more comfortable than I thought it would be..... havnt even sized the bracket yet. Rubber dresses it down nicely..... reminds me of the skx yellow diver that started it all.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Getting about plus 8 seconds a day for the second 24 hours of continuous wear. 
Not bad but not great. 
It's not going to be a daily but I figure I will take it down to my watch maker to try to improve on that a little.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

matthew P said:


> Getting about plus 8 seconds a day for the second 24 hours of continuous wear.
> Not bad but not great.
> It's not going to be a daily but I figure I will take it down to my watch maker to try to improve on that a little.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


My Poseidon has been consistently +6 or 7 seconds per day since its arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep..... I'm about plus 8 .... I know it can be better but all good.
That yellow Isofrane looks good.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

If you've just started wearing it, some people report that theirs "settle down" to a more acceptable deviance after a little while.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Watch steward today .... does a good job of stabilizing head and preventing flop with out being too tight. The lack of material under the watch head is always preferred by me compared to a nato.

Will be a good winter option I think..... iso type strap in summer and steward in winter.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

matthew P said:


> Watch steward today .... does a good job of stabilizing head and preventing flop with out being too tight. The lack of material under the watch head is always preferred by me compared to a nato.
> 
> Will be a good winter option I think..... iso type strap in summer and steward in winter.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Picked up my first Watch Steward strap a few weeks ago. Big fan

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I've been playing around with it today..... you wear yours with the buckle viable near the watch ( ie nato hardware look ) or with the buckle and slider on the bottom of the wrist out of sight?










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

matthew P said:


> I've been playing around with it today..... you wear yours with the buckle viable near the watch ( ie nato hardware look ) or with the buckle and slider on the bottom of the wrist out of sight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Picked up a used genuine Isofrane..... 
this will be how it lives in my collection

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

matthew P said:


>


@matthew P, both you and your watch are where its at. ;-) :-d |>


----------



## cakey007 (Aug 14, 2009)

Been enjoying my Poseidon so much since last year I managed to add a Caribbean to it.


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

matthew P said:


> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Your post made me realize it was time to reinstall the Isofrane for summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

First Doxa for me.

Did not think I would like the bracelet as much as I do. Putting it back on was a pain in the a**. Had a tough time hitting the last hole with one of the spring bars.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a better shot

















Havasupi Falls ..... Arizona.
Worth the booking aggravation and the 10 mile hike with kids.










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Here is my poseidon in Namibia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

royalenfield said:


> Here is my poseidon in Namibia
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Next to you in Angola

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Playing around on a gloomy Sunday

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Havasupi falls is gorgeous. Watch looks good as well.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Poseidon in the Galapagos.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Kind of surprised by how little love these get, certainly not much action on this owner thread based on recent photographs. 
I guess my late to the party wear habits by passed the initial enthusiasm.

I'm still loving it on Isofrane rubber. 
The size and comfort seems perfect and the yellow dial continues to bring a smile to my face every time I wear it.
What this watch lacks in polished handset and indices it makes up for in visual warmth and colorful pop..... I'm loving the high gloss black as well - adds an element of depth I wasn't expecting.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Even though I don't share many photos on the forum, I still love my Poseidon, and super glad I got in when it was available.
I guess that makes me a bit selfish, happily enjoying it on my own 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Ciao!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltblob (May 21, 2018)

Blending in.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Baltblob said:


> View attachment 14320395
> 
> Blending in.


What strap are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baltblob (May 21, 2018)

10Swiss10 said:


> What strap are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Falklands Marines from Silvermans


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Baltblob said:


> That's a Falklands Marines from Silvermans


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 14331991


That strap is fantastic! Would you mind sharing where it's from?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Blushark


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

bump for comparison pics with the Aquadive posideon?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Really Late to the party but just in to add to my Doxa collection is my new to me Doxa 300T Poseidon!


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Really Late to the party but just in to add to my Doxa collection is my new to me Doxa 300T Poseidon!
> 
> View attachment 14679827


Awesome photo. Love the colors, really vibrant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Awesome photo. Love the colors, really vibrant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thank you! Love this new watch. Already getting compliments from people that notice the bright yellow dial


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

matthew P said:


> bump for comparison pics with the Aquadive posideon?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/aqu...dition-5037703-post50459655.html#post50459655


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Christmas Doxa Poseidon 







View attachment 14685681


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Really Late to the party but just in to add to my Doxa collection is my new to me Doxa 300T Poseidon!
> 
> View attachment 14679827


I knew you had great taste!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

rneiman3 said:


> I knew you had great taste!!!!!!!!!


Thanks to you!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Poseidon Surf Check Encinitas CA


----------

